
The Threat of a Brain Drain Under a Trump Presidency Is Real - happy-go-lucky
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/trump-election-science-tech
======
MaysonL
The big loss will not be emigration, though some will undoubtedly occur, but
lack of immigration by those of ethnicities or beliefs that would _feel_
unwelcome (and many of whom would undoubtedly _be_ unwelcome to many of
Trump's fans).

------
pcunite
Let's give him one or two days in office shall we? People thought Obama was
going to destroy this country too.

~~~
EpicEng
Yeah, I hate that he won, but it's done and this sort of speculating is a
waste of time.

------
MrZongle2
Hyperventilation and hysteria seem to be a greater threat at the moment.

------
drakonandor
Considering Miley is leaving (supposedly), I reckon the collective
intelligence might go up under Trump.

------
muhammad11
At this point I think we the elite liberal college-educated urban dwellers
should round up all the Trump supporters and lock them all up behind a great
big wall in Kentucky. There they can be happy and ignorant in their own
bubble. It is clear that the educational system failed these people and that
we are superior. We need to rise up and stomp them out.

